

Peter Seibel's Coders At Work available for pre-order - wglb
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2009/08/04/coders-at-work-pub-date.html

======
gjm11
<pedant>Seibel.</pedant>

~~~
wglb
You are absolutely right--sorry, and sorry to Mr Seibel.

------
__mlm__
He should release these interviews as an audio book...I would buy that.

